# First shot at beef jerky



## pythagore (Jul 14, 2012)

Tried posting earlier but i lost everything, so here goes again,

Recipe i followed is the following:

4 pound eye of round roast

1tblspoon oignon powder

1tblspoon garlic powder

black et cayenne pepper to taste

1.5 cups worcheschire

1.5 cups soya

honey

.5 cup brown sugar

Here is the breakdown:

Trim fat of roast:








Cut roast in half, with grain.I found it too difficult to cut whole roast. (next time i think i'm gonna cut it like a roll, so unroll the roast)







Cut into thin 1/8 inch slices.







Mix ingredients, mix in meat, put everything in ziplock and refrigerate overnight: (time for a refreshement!!)







Next morning, 7 am, pull out meat, lay them flat on a cookie sheet and let dry on paper towels.  Once dry, lay them on grills in smoker:







I kept temperature at 170, they were done in about 4 hours!!







My wife never had jerky.  After her first piece she was running to the neighbours giving out samples.   Guess this will become part of my TO DO list next weekend!!







A couple of questions for the pros:

Is the salt in soya and worcheschire sauce and brown sugar enough to ''cure'' these jerks? (I don't think I will have them long enough for them to spoil, but it would be nice to know!!)

Thanks, hope you enjoyed!!  Now i've got a load of ribs to do....Trying the whiskey pineapple recipe from the Pit Boys!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2012)

Pythagore, morning....   nepas makes a lot of jerky to send to the troops in Afghanistan.... A PM to him would answer a lot of your questions...  He also use a potassium sorbate spray to inhibit mold... here is an answer he posted recently....   As far as the salt content in your additives, that is something I don't know how to calculate....  

Your jerky looks and tastes good so I wouldn't worry about it going bad.....  

Dave  

_Potassium Sorbate is the potassium salt of sorbic acid, an organic acid that has been used extensively as a fungistatic agent for foods. Potassium Sorbate is used to inhibit molds, yeasts, and fungi in many foods, such as jerky, cheese, wine, and baked goods. I mix 1 tsp to a spray bottle of water, dissolve and lightly spray the finished jerky on both sides. Let dry the wrap in freezer paper then vac seal. Wrapping in freezer paper stops any pointy jerky ends from putting a hole in the vac bag._


----------



## pythagore (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks, I will!!


----------

